# Note 2 Us cellular forum



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Was looking around and noticed there's no forum for it any plans on one in the future


----------



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

+1

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

+1


----------



## powbam (Oct 7, 2011)

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/forum/299-samsung-galaxy-note-2/

That might be what you're looking for.


----------

